

AT&T Must Pay $100M for Supposedly Slowing “Unlimited” Data - karlheinz_py
http://gizmodo.com/at-t-must-pay-100-million-for-supposedly-slowing-unli-1711980185

======
chrisbennet
What do they mean by "Supposedly"? AT&T admitted that they did it and said
that the FCC knew about it and said it was OK.

 _" We will vigorously dispute the FCC’s assertions. The FCC has specifically
identified this practice as a legitimate_ and reasonable way to manage network
resources for the benefit of all customers, _and has known for years that all
of the major carriers use it. "_

------
azhenley
This was posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9733841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9733841)

